# NW GA Lease wanted



## heels0303 (Jun 11, 2009)

Do you guys know where any leases are in NW GA? I live in Ringgold (about 15 minutes south of Chattanooga, TN over the GA line). I've only been hunting for about 4 years and the place I was introduced to is just not working out.
Thanks for the help


----------



## debo (Jun 11, 2009)

look up silvercreekhuntingclub .com going down sat to look over their lease 2 buddys and me


----------



## heels0303 (Jun 11, 2009)

I've never heard of that place in the 23 years I've been here. Thanks very much.


----------



## nx95240 (Jun 15, 2009)

silvercreekhuntingclub.  it is very good hunting club . pm if you need to know anything about it, brian


----------



## ratlird (Jun 15, 2009)

Silver Creek a great group of guys. I just joined up on Saturday.


----------



## XJfire75 (Jun 15, 2009)

Look on northgeorgiahunting.com

You can bid on a tract of land in your area. Kinda can get expensive but if you have a few buddies you can put in some together and get your own land. That's what we do. Been on the same tract for 5 years. Pretty much planted pines. 

There's a few tracts still open in your area too.


----------



## debo (Jun 15, 2009)

ratlird said:


> Silver Creek a great group of guys. I just joined up on Saturday.


Me and 2 buddys joined up to sat. Did you look at their track on 411 man that some nice land.


----------



## heels0303 (Jun 16, 2009)

debo said:


> Me and 2 buddys joined up to sat. Did you look at their track on 411 man that some nice land.



How many people are on the lease? I got tied up in all the legal mumbo jumbo writing and by the time I got done with it, I couldn't enjoy looking at the land.


----------



## debo (Jun 16, 2009)

100 for 4800arces and they are looking at maybe getting another 2000arc of Berry College land before season opens.I was also told cutting members down to 60 or 65 next year and going up on dues to 800


----------



## Bowser (Jun 20, 2009)

We have a club in Crawford, Monroe and Upson counties 4300ac. Need 34 guns per season. A little bit of drive but well worth it. Please email me at flagunbow@yahoo.com if you would like a copy of the by-laws for the club. Or feel free to call with any questions. 407-276-5856 Bowser


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 14, 2009)

i have a small club in gordon co. 230 acers 6 people surounded by management land. 200.00 each. state regs.


----------



## Kentuckykeith (Aug 5, 2009)

if you live in north ga. you should be hunting 3 hours to the nw in western kentucky ! great deer population, big bucks, soybean,wheat and cornfields i've been hunting in christian co.for 12 years and i drive from florida 10 hours ! 120-170 class bucks there too if you want to hunt trophy deer give me a call Keith @ 904-415-1521  we see 10-50 deer per sit on a big soybean field


----------



## Trizey (Aug 5, 2009)

Good luck in the Ringgold area....  Like KK is saying, I drive a little more west to hunt.


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 23, 2009)

debo said:


> 100 for 4800arces and they are looking at maybe getting another 2000arc of Berry College land before season opens.I was also told cutting members down to 60 or 65 next year and going up on dues to 800



2 words for you..........Car Salesman.


----------



## bigtex (Sep 11, 2009)

New club. I have one opening left. We are about 6 miles outside Adairsville.  If interested call Norm at 404-895-6655

God Bless 
Norm


----------

